# The Infamous Mario Kart Banana



## rexbobcat (May 28, 2012)

I guess you have to play video games to appreciate this sentiment, but I was just thinking about how freaking irritating those damn bananas were in the Mario Kart games. 70% of the time you hit your own banana, 20% it gets nullified by a turtle shell, and 10% of the time the person who runs over it has a golden mushroom or a star. It's either the worst or the best video game weapon ever depending on which end you're on. Haha.


----------



## shefjr (May 31, 2012)

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> I guess you have to play video games to appreciate this sentiment, but I was just thinking about how freaking irritating those damn bananas were in the Mario Kart games. 70% of the time you hit your own banana, 20% it gets nullified by a turtle shell, and 10% of the time the person who runs over it has a golden mushroom or a star. It's either the worst or the best video game weapon ever depending on which end you're on. Haha.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/9976163@N03/7289125678/



Lol that's funny! I used to be pretty good at throwing them at the drivers in front of me. Which was funny cuz none of my friends knew how to do it. They would always say, "somehow bananas keep dropping in front of me when I'm in the lead!" haha


----------



## camerateur (May 31, 2012)

ooh, I like!!! and that darn banana has made a strong impact in my own youth..... I would always HATE getting it. for me it was 99% running over my own banana.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Jun 1, 2012)

haha!!!  We have a go cart track place close by.  My 10 year old and i said next time we go, we were taking bananas......may kick us out, but would be SO worth it  J/K


----------



## spacefuzz (Jun 1, 2012)

blue shell!


----------



## DorkSterr (Jun 1, 2012)

Lol! Epic!!!


----------



## BlackDog's (Jun 1, 2012)




----------

